# Las Vegas - current incentives for walk-in presentations



## CMPDon (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello all,

Don from Oklahoma here... owner at Polo Towers since 1995 or so.

Anyway, DRI has offered us free airfare to visit Desert Paradise, so we took them up on it and will be in LV early next month. While we're there, we're likely to sit thru 1 or 2 other timeshare presentations if the incentives are sufficient to motivate me.

Is anyone aware of a resource to see current promotions happening in the Vegas area? In years past we've been offered gaming chips (non-negotiable) which seemed to be the closest thing to cash anyone was offering. I'd like to know ahead of time who's offering what, so I don't waste time chatting with reps who don't have something interesting to offer.

Thanks!
--Don


----------



## cluemeister (Jan 7, 2008)

We received (2) Fab 4 tickets from Marriott for the Grand Chateau tour in April 06.


----------



## tompalm (Jan 7, 2008)

I just got this email from Hilton.  It is good for three nights at the new LV Hilton on the strip, or in Orlando.

Hilton is inviting you to come and learn about our newest property in Orlando “Ruby Lakes”.   The promotion cost is $149 plus tax for five days and four nights. Accommodations include a 1bedroom villa, which can sleep 4. The only times there will be an extra fee of $50 is for arriving on weekends (Th, Fri, and Sat).  This promotion requires a 60 minutes presentation of our new resort.  If traveling over New Years, there is a one-time charge of $199, also for traveling during national holidays a one time fee of $99 will be applied. 




Have anyone call me to purchase one of the promotions and you will receive 5,000 Hilton Honors Points.

 I would like to extend an invitation to your family members and friends so they can also experience the joy of traveling the Hilton way.  Your friends would be entitled to this same promotion whether traveling with you or not. 

These are the requirements for your friends!

-Subject to qualification and price change
-This promotion requires a two Hour time share presentation
-If traveling over New Years, there is a one-time charge of $199
-We give them six months to travel with the package.
- traveling during national holidays requires a one time fee of $99


 Jay Teekalall
Owners Program
1-877-391-4482 ext 2133

Hilton Grand Vacations Club
6355 Metro West Blvd, Suite 180
Orlando, FL 32837


----------



## JeffW (Feb 25, 2008)

Any updates to this thread?  I'm scheduled to go to Vegas in two weeks, arriving Fri night around 11pm.  My lodging and car rental are already covered for the day, and I'd consider changing to an earlier flight (which unfortunately on Delta will cost $150 for the 3 of us) if I could find a t/s offer which might offset a good portion of that (and no, trying to make it up by gambling isn't an option!).

Thanks.

Jeff


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 25, 2008)

We're in Vegas every year. Unfortunately the incentives have really dropped off in the last few years. Especially since the same day show ticket outlets like Tickets4tonight have opened up. Many of the shows offered for free by the TS tours can be had for 1/2 price anyway. The last time I figured the values they were in the $100 range. Just not worth the waste of my time. 

Beware of the "free" slot play. That's often on machines that are promotional and never pay out a dime. Tahiti Village makes offers that sound great but when the pen hits paper there not so good


----------



## UWSurfer (Feb 25, 2008)

Tahitti Village has very agressive folks standing just inside the entrances for Imperial Palace, Circus Circus and New York New York when we were in Vegas a month ago.

We tried being nice...didn't help.  We tried explaning we already owned enough weeks in Vegas, didn't help.  Told them we've been through the presentation with Consolidated already for this property...didn't help.  We told them we already own with Consolidated.  Really didn't help.

The only effective way to get past was to bite our lip & look the other way while walking past pretending we didn't hear them ask us where we were from.

--------------------------------

Last year we did the HGVC strip presentation and got a free meal at the LV Hilton Buffet and $40 cash.   Not alot of money...but cash mind you.  

If I had my druthers, I'd never do another of these "updates" but greed always gets to my wife, who in turns works on me. :annoyed:


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 25, 2008)

UWSurfer said:


> Tahitti Village has very agressive folks standing just inside the entrances for Imperial Palace, Circus Circus and New York New York when we were in Vegas a month ago.
> 
> We tried being nice...didn't help.  We tried explaning we already owned enough weeks in Vegas, didn't help.  Told them we've been through the presentation with Consolidated already for this property...didn't help.  We told them we already own with Consolidated.  Really didn't help.
> 
> ...



I had a similar experience a couple of years ago with TV's body snatchers. I finally got fed up with them and decided to occupy as much of their time and as many of their people as possible for as long as I could. The converstation got sort of heated at times but I occupied three of them for close to an hour before my wife pulled me off of them. I don't think they ever caught on to what I was doing. That was preventing them from collecting bodies for presentations. It's hard to tell just how many people got by them without being approached. 

Unfrotunately, my wife has made me promise to never do that again. Now they just get a dumb blank look from me as I walk on by


----------



## M&JJ (Feb 26, 2008)

Just got back from Vegas and had a similar experience with Tahiti Village.  We explained to the lady that we already owned in Vegas but she was insistent that they want us to attend their presentation so that we could tell our friends about it and consider exchanging into their resort.  Their incentive was $100 in slot play and $150 in American Express gift cards.  We attended and received the gifts.  The slot play was on the promotional machines at Casino Royale.  Total waste of time.  My wife and I ended up racing to see who could use up their cash first.  The gift cards were useful and what we expected without restriction.  

The experience at Tahiti Village was not pleasant.  Never believe that the presentation will take 2 hours.  It was double that by the time we were taken back to the strip.  The salesperson we were given was in her third month of selling and was extremly nervous - I seemed to know more about timeshare than she did and I am brand new to this having owned since only the fall of 2007.  The manager spent as much time as possible running down the other locations we own in Vegas.  

If there are other Polo Towers owners out there that would be willing to share their knowledge with a newbie like myself, please send me a message.


----------



## pioneer girl (Jul 14, 2008)

M&JJ said:


> Just got back from Vegas and had a similar experience with Tahiti Village.  We explained to the lady that we already owned in Vegas but she was insistent that they want us to attend their presentation so that we could tell our friends about it and consider exchanging into their resort.  Their incentive was $100 in slot play and $150 in American Express gift cards.  We attended and received the gifts.  The slot play was on the promotional machines at Casino Royale.  Total waste of time.  My wife and I ended up racing to see who could use up their cash first.  The gift cards were useful and what we expected without restriction.
> 
> The experience at Tahiti Village was not pleasant.  Never believe that the presentation will take 2 hours.  It was double that by the time we were taken back to the strip.  The salesperson we were given was in her third month of selling and was extremly nervous - I seemed to know more about timeshare than she did and I am brand new to this having owned since only the fall of 2007.  The manager spent as much time as possible running down the other locations we own in Vegas.
> 
> If there are other Polo Towers owners out there that would be willing to share their knowledge with a newbie like myself, please send me a message.




Is Tahiti Village still offering $150 AMEX Gift Card for the presentation? 

I would also be interested in knowing what incentives Hilton Las Vegas offers for a walk-in.  Points and cash would be better than show tickets and buffets.


----------



## macko420 (Jul 14, 2008)

Well, I'm new to this scene but one thing that worked for us in Vegas was that as soon as we were targeted by any/every body snatcher we simply said - "sorry, our plane is leaving in a few hours/this afternoon/tonight/whenever."  
So most of the incentives they could offer were of no value and they had no bargaining chips to try to hold us there!  I used that one all week!


----------



## Wendy645 (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm sorry people had such a bad experience at Tahiti Village/with their body-snatchers! 

My boyfriend and I went to one of their presentations and while it took longer than they said and their managers didn't know how to maintain continuity _(we live together but since my boyfriend had to have his debit card re-issued, it had a higher number and didn't match but the manager on duty OK'd it, then the next day when we checked in, the manager on duty then said it wasn't good enough)_ in general we consider it very worth the time.

We had a saleswoman who was tossed into the deep end all by herself on her first day but did very well. We liked the place and found the presentation to be kinda scripted but amusing enough. When we said no, the manager came over with a fake bake tan, slicked-back hair, chest hair sticking out through his un-top-buttoned polo while getting stuck in his gold chains, gravelly voice with a thick New York Italian accent, and played the "Scribbling numbers down on a sheet of paper" game. My boyfriend and I were amused by it and while we were considering it at a later time, still said no. He sent over the lady to give us certificates for our stuff and she, too, tried to sell us one more time. We finally got back to the Strip about an hour later than expected, but it wasn't too bad. 

We ended up getting 2 tickets to an awesome magic show (with _great_ seats) and dinner at Pampas, a Brazillian restaurant which I recommend to anyone! Plus, two ride passes to the Speed ride at NYNY and two passes to George Wallace comedy show. We consider it worth it.

*Also, to anyone going to Vegas soon, if you are approached by a T.V. Body Snatcher, they'e developed a signal to leave you alone: double thumbs up. This tells them you've already been to a presentation and they smile, return the thumbs up, and leave you alone.*


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 16, 2008)

*Evil Eye.*




UWSurfer said:


> The only effective way to get past was to bite our lip & look the other way while walking past pretending we didn't hear them ask us where we were from.


What about adopting a menacing glare combined with threatening body language? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## klmurray (Jul 16, 2008)

*May visit*

  We went to a Tahiti Village presentation in May 2008 and we didn't have that many problems with TV.  Of course, we knew we were going to buy before we went, they didn't.  We think that we received a good deal.  After the presentation, as soon as we told TV that we were already owners, they would leave us alone.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 17, 2008)

*Promotional Tour Of Tahiti Village Timeshare.*

Click here for the story of our "compound freebies" vacation in Las Vegas, featuring a moderately high-pressure sales presentation at Tahiti Village. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## d13 (Jul 21, 2008)

Just have your spouse walk about 10-15 steps in front of you when you near the vultures.  They look for couples.


----------

